

Simplify, Organize & Pay with Loop - bentcorner
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/loop/pay-with-loop

======
bentcorner
> _The idea was to treat the mag stripe reader as a receiver to accept
> transmissions from a phone or accessory using a magnetic induction loop._

Neat solution compared to the Wallaby card and Coin.

> _With these two models we were able to prove that the Loop works at over 90%
> of existing credit card readers._

Hmm, if it's not 100% then I need to carry around my cards anyway, so why get
this?

